# Questions- Coloring, Molds, Wax Blocks



## Loren (Aug 2, 2004)

Does anyone use crayons to color their beeswax for candles? Does it work well? Any other methods of coloring wax other than commercial color chips...like natural dyes from plants?
Buying candle molds etc...for relatively simple shapes like pine trees or animal caricatures (minimal detail, one color), do the molded candles turn out like the catalog pics or is further treatment (like the pearlizer powder/luster spray)necessary for sale-quality candles?
Finally, has anyone who does the craft show/ fair circuit tried selling beeswax in small colored slabs for children to play with like modeling clay? Does it move or get bypassed?
Thanks.


----------



## eris (May 6, 2005)

I remember reading before that crayons would work but weren't good to use. Sorry, I don't remember why (they might not blend in as well as you'd like). Plus frankly I'm gussing it'd be more expensive in the long run.

Many times colors will fade without some sort of additive. Years ago I spend a large amount of time making my candles perfect with every sort of additive only to determine that they were ugly that way. I wanted something that looked a little more rustic. I don't do caricature molds at this point so that has a little to do with what I'm putting in the candles. Just mess with it, make little candles and see how it goes. I will say that a number of my candles have faded alot without some sort of fade stop.


----------

